# surfers two



## peebee (Jun 4, 2012)

120cm x 90cm on stretched canvas, a recent work








Paul
www.paulbennettfineart.com


----------



## Raquel Ramos (Jun 28, 2011)

wow so lovely, i love the texture you put in thre sand


----------



## peebee (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you Raquel, the idea is to draw you into the scene with the footprints.

Paul
www.paulbennettfineart.com


----------

